# [email protected]



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm just putting this up so you can place a bet if you'd like. You guys can still make a nicer layout. And I'll put it in this post. Keep in mind that the Heat are getting 9 bonus points to start the game, so if you bet for the Lakers they have to win by at least 9 points.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bet everything on the Heat again..



:sigh:


I don't learn from mistakes..

I'm not gona be able to watch the game live, wish I could cause it'll definately be interesting if Marion/Banks get many minutes. If not, we still got Wade vs Kobe :biggrin:

or ricky vs kobe..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking forward to this game obviously because of Marion and Banks. I wonder if Riles will throw Matrix into the starting lineup right away.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Looking forward to this game obviously because of Marion and Banks. I wonder if Riles will throw Matrix into the starting lineup right away.


With no UD, he better start Marion. :lol:

I assume you meant Banks? It'll be interesting to see if he starts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> With no UD, he better start Marion. :lol:
> 
> I assume you meant Banks? It'll be interesting to see if he starts.


No I meant Marion. He's had just one practice so I was wondering if he'll just throw him in the starting lineup or let him come off the bench for the 1st game. With all the injuries though, I dont think there's any doubt. I wonder if AJ will miss this game as well. Might mean more Earl Barron :uhoh:

No way Banks starts. JWill will continue to until atleast the trade deadline. And it will be interesting to see what happens to Quinn's minutes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm just putting this up so you can place a bet if you'd like. You guys can still make a nicer layout. And I'll put it in this post. Keep in mind that the Heat are giving 9 bonus points to start the game, so if you bet for the Lakers they have to win by at least 9 points.


The Heat are GETTING 9 points, not giving. The Lakers are favorites, meaning that the tipoff begins with the Heat up 9-0 in the sportsbook.

My starting 5:

JWill
Wade
Dorell
Marion
Blount

Hopefully AJ can come back and give us production off the bench, Banks will play, Barron will unfortunately have to play, and we'll probably see Cook for a few minutes. Those are our 9 guys against the Lakers.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice catch. That's what I get (not give) for posting at 2AM.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've put it all on Lakers to win. I can see it being a very close match with Lakers winning. It's definately going to be interesting seeing how Wade & Marion combine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im really pissed that I wont be able to see this one guys, so make sure u fill the game thread with tons of posts. Id say the lineup will be:

JWill/Fisher
Wade/Kobe
Wright/Odom
Marion/Radmanovic
Blount/Gasol

Cant wait to see The Matrix in action for Miami!

Sidenotes: Anyone else noticing the play of Wright lately? hes been aggressive getting to the hole and shooting free throws well. Hes been a solid 12/7 this month. Hopefully he'll get even more open looks with Marion by his side.

Lets go Heat!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade splits the double, drives down the lane and has Marion and Dorrel cutting baseline from both sides.

I like it :biggrin:

Now that Shaq's gone and we have 2 up-tempo players in Matrix and Banks, we better get some movement..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the new additions.


aaaand also seeing them get their asses kicked.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade splits the double, drives down the lane and *has Marion and Dorrel cutting baseline from both sides.*
> I like it :biggrin:
> 
> Now that Shaq's gone and we have 2 up-tempo players in Matrix and Banks, we better get some movement..


Wait, Wait!! How does it end!! They dont run into eachother do they?? :eek8:..

I'm actually going to pick Miami today..It's Nationally Televised, in miami, first game after a huge week for miami..I think the crowd will be excited to see Marion too..I want to def see us run! Will Marion be on Kobe?

P.S. This is the FIRST heat game i've been excited for in..ahh forever, probably since like forever


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Will be at the game. Should be crazy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea I can't believe that I'm setting aside time today to see this game. 3:30 needs to come quickly...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Im really pissed that I wont be able to see this one guys, so make sure u fill the game thread with tons of posts. Id say the lineup will be:
> 
> JWill/Fisher
> Wade/Kobe
> ...


Dorell has been playing very consistently lately. I saw on the heat.com message board that when Dorell plays over 30 minutes a game he's averaged 13 and 8 on 55% shooting. It'll be interesting to see how he will play next to Shawn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck today!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We don't play much defense, so it should be close.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah hopefully dorell's min dont go down now that Marion is here..Do we want to win this game? I kinda do, but then again dont? (I have a lot of friends who are lakers fans so it'd be nice to win)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We don't play much defense, so it should be close.


We dont play D either and we're last in the league in scoring so it might not be


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah hopefully dorell's min dont go down now that Marion is here..Do we want to win this game? I kinda do, but then again dont? (I have a lot of friends who are lakers fans so it'd be nice to win)


Don't worry, there will be plenty of time to tank after Wade doesn't play post all star break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Per Riles, Shawn will start at the 4. 

AJ is out so Blount and Barron are our only two bigs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Per Riles, Shawn will start at the 4.
> 
> *AJ is out so Blount and Barron are our only two bigs.*




You act like having the greatest big man combo ever is somehow a bad thing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> You act like having the greatest big man combo ever is somehow a bad thing...


True. The Killers B's will do some damage today :yes:












Probably more damage against Miami though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hopefully Boston gets a stop here, I don't want our game to be interrupted by OT in this game. People want to see read teams play, not Boston and San Antonio!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 5-0! we suck again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, down already.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow cool this game is on abc! I gotta watch this. Heat down by 4 already.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow heat looking pretty bad so far, not like that's a surprise or anything though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice pass by Matrix


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Matrix still looks lost out there, today won't be a great indication of what he can do for us......




WOW Wade to Dorell! Showtime Heat?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dorelllll WRIGHTTT MATRIX GENETERATED!! LOLLLL HHAHA


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Matrix still looks lost out there, today won't be a great indication of what he can do for us......




WOW Wade to Dorell! Showtime Heat?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That Kobe dunk was crazy.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa nice pass by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't know if we've played this uptempo since Wade's rookie year...

we have to get better on D though, if we can't get stops and grab boards, you can't run on people


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Pau, you belong on the Bulls!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I don't know if we've played this uptempo since Wade's rookie year...
> 
> we have to get better on D though, if we can't get stops and grab boards, you can't run on people


That's when Miami was one of my favorite teams. Alston/Wade/Odom/Butler was so fun to watch, this team should be too if Marion sticks around.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I don't know if we've played this uptempo since Wade's rookie year...
> 
> we have to get better on D though, if we can't get stops and grab boards, you can't run on people


Yup, and i also agree with you that Marion looks lost..It'll take time. I think i saw him standing in the post a few times, which he shouldnt be at!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Miami is coming back :yay: oops wade with the miss


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We need that Posey/Payton/Dooling/Bowen player back here, that should be a priority...

Dwyane cannot guard Kobe, not that many people can, but Dwyane plays horrible on the ball defense. Plus the fact that he burns alot of energy chasing him around, it doesn't add up to something that benefits us. But, our only other option really is Dorell.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

game tied at 14


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jason Williams fits better with Marion here, HES GOTTA RUN NOW, thats his game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marion's 1st bucket!

Like Hubie just said, we are playing with ALOT of energy! Look at all the loose balls and rebounds we're getting....this is unheard of in the last 45+ games!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Jason Williams fits better with Marion here, HES GOTTA RUN NOW, thats his game!


I agree...if you let Jason get in the open floor, he can actually be an effective player.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow what is this Heat team? They seem to love it without Shaq!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Marion looks lost, but we're doing great.

I can't wait for Marion to feel comftorable.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

drive by wade goes in, ran by everyone heat up by 5 wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ricky on Kobe...brace yourself Heat fans


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Woo! SHOWTIME!!

I gotta go soon but I'm looking forward to watching it on replay later :biggrin:

LOL the announcer just said "Aannd.. The Barron is coming in.."


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Riles needs to cut the leash permanently and let this team run!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow Marion found out he was traded by watching tv? ouch.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Now Marion will see Barron for the first time!

Get 'em, Earl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ricky davis! :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

New Heat (+ Marion) +6

Old Heat (same old scrubs) -6


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Farmar hits the 3

Lakers 25
Heat 24


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

...Now that is the Heat we know. Nice pass by Kobe though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hopefully this trade wont screw us out of a top 5 pick... 

I know its only been 1 qtr of basketball but this isnt lookn good!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That was an interesting quarter... Have not seen the Heat run like that in... Hell I don't remember.

That and seeing Marion in Miami uniform is just really weird.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill
Wade
Ricky 
Marion
Barron 

to start the quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers up 28 - 24


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vujacic will go down in the long list of scrub perimeter players off the bench who burn us everygame this season


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers 35 heat 28 timeout and commercial break


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

who wants to see a starting lineup of Jwill/Wade/Wright/Marion/Haslem when Haslem returns?

if we go speed, lets go all out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Wade with the left...that was nasty

Marcus Banks into the game for the first time!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade drives to the hoop, makes it, and goes to the line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Matrix to Wade...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the heat coming back! Wade has 13 points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's weird seeing Miami run so much.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> who wants to see a starting lineup of Jwill/Wade/Wright/Marion/Haslem when Haslem returns?
> 
> if we go speed, lets go all out


yeah, if thers one thing J wil can do, is he can run..
Wade was smiling after receiving the pass from marion..


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Marion scores!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Banks looks alot like Wade from the far camera view


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe sits down on the bench, lakers up by 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Matrix factor cannot save Ricky, he just sucks


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Banks with his first 2 in a Heat uniform


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Marion and Blount = T-Mac and Yao


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice pass by Marion! heat down by 2


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You can tell Marion is trying to create, whereas the rest of the guys are not expecting his passes... 

Different system indeed


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ABC's coverage burns my eyes...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> You can tell Marion is trying to create, whereas the rest of the guys are not expecting his passes...
> 
> Different system indeed


If we continue to run, I would have to think Dorell has a great chance to show us something the last half of the year. If he wants to stay in Miami, this is really his chance to shine.

I think he can learn alot from Marion, hopefully model his game after Matrix, less of a outside shooter, but same all around game on both ends.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Marion almost knocked Wade out with that one pass.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Matrix for 2, assist to Banks


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

a 4-on-1 break, 1st in the history of the Miami Heat?

The difference when Marion is on the floor is unbelievable, he's everywhere on both ends. And we traded a run-down overpaid Shaq for this guy?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking good so far.

Now, Marion and Wade need to come down with mysterious injuries for the rest of the year to assist with tanking.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How did they not call a foul? Blount was almost murdered trying to make thaty layup.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Wade To Marion!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Marion!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

51-47 Lakers at the half

I will go out on a limb and say Ricky will not be in Miami next season


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> 51-47 Lakers at the half
> 
> I will go out on a limb and say Ricky will not be in Miami next season


Yeah he still sucks as bad as he did in MN, and before...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> 51-47 Lakers at the half
> 
> I will go out on a limb and say Ricky will not be in Miami next season


Marion can then get his number back if he wants it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> 51-47 Lakers at the half
> 
> I will go out on a limb and say Ricky will not be in Miami next season


yup, hes messed up a lot here, i guess we just got him b/c his contract was expiring..It's not starting to become evident..Marions done a nice job so far defensivly knocking the ball away and stuff..And yes ABC has the Worst coverege, its ridiculous, lets go back to NBC please!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You have to be thrilled to see the energy the Heat are playing with. It's been a while since everybody on the floor looked excited to play. This should be a good second half. I will stick to ripping my team in the Lakers forum.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell from the corner


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jason

please

stop

shooting


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Pau: blah blah blah blah


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice dish by Wade to Blount


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Man how the hell is Kobe so good?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just like that, we're down by 12, and since we can't get stops on D, we can't run


Great call by Salvador, Walton didn't walk when he made 2 bunny hops right? Should've been an and-1


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

there was no travel there

dont call the obvious one, and call the bs one. I guess its just the way things have gone this season


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

notice how the Lakers role players make open shots?

See: Ricky Davis, Jason Williams


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky in for Dorell so soon? :nonono:

Someone injure Ricky.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blount with the big slam


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Blount is playing... Really, really well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marion drives baseline and throws it down...very nice


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seems like we are playing a nice game - down 7 but a nice 7-0 run there to bring it back a little. Matrix has a double double, and we are actually outrebounding someone!

How about Blount also? 

Anyone able to give a rundown on our new offense and player evaluations so far?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Haha this crowd is crazy.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade has to be more careful there

he went for the ball, as he and Kobe have no issues, but it just looked bad


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Seems like we are playing a nice game - down 7 but a nice 7-0 run there to bring it back a little. Matrix has a double double, and we are actually outrebounding someone!
> 
> How about Blount also?
> 
> Anyone able to give a rundown on our new offense and player evaluations so far?


I'll give you a run down at the end of the quarter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Two great opportunities in the fast break, 0 points
How can you **** up not one, but two consecutive 4-on-1 breaks?
That's Heat basketball this year


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, we are having issues finishing now

taking bad shots, especially Jwill


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn - we needed to finish the quarter strong, not be down 9. Seems we lost some momentum when Dorell went out for Ricky...which is to be expected.

Wade needs to pick it up a bit, hes slumping of late.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Seems like we are playing a nice game - down 7 but a nice 7-0 run there to bring it back a little. Matrix has a double double, and we are actually outrebounding someone!
> 
> How about Blount also?
> 
> Anyone able to give a rundown on our new offense and player evaluations so far?


We're running the same offense, atleast from what I've seen, but a very basic version of it when Matrix or Banks have been on the floor. Predominantly, I've seen us run our "floppy" play (you'll see Riles wave his hand back and forth), it's a double down screen on the blocks, pop out the wings and let the PG pick the strong side of the floor. Not so much of Wade isolated as we've seen all year, which is a good thing. Not alot of plays that look like they are designed for Marion, he's getting points and creating off his hustle.

Matrix looks good - he's filling the stat sheet and making his presense felt. On D, he's been matched up mostly with Odom, which doesn't make his D sound very good with Odom's game so far, but he's been active on that end playing passing lanes getting blocks and steals. He had a VERY nice slam on an oop from Wade in the fastbreak, definitely the highlight so far. We've gotten out and ran with him on the floor, but you can also tell Matrix is still lost in our offense since he's only been here a few days.

Banks only played a few minutes, like Marion he looked lost. He hit a nice open jumper (something JWill can't do) and got us into a uptempo game. Hard to judge him on limited minutes. I think Riles will get him in for Jason this quarter, b/c we need stops, and Jason isn't active enough to do that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vujacic lighting up Jason, is that surprising at all?

Kobe is out and they're building on the lead......


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heres that 4th quarter tumble we've become so accustomed to...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cheers for the rundown also S_D


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And...................that's the ballgame!

Pass hits off Marions hands, bad pass to Odom, saves the ball perfectly to Kobe in the corner for 3

We can't even execute a 4-on-1 break


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

Kobe absolutely shut down Wade at the end of the 3rd quarter. That was some godly one on one defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell has had a VERY good game, along with Marion and Blount


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Seriously, you can't be that terrible at rebounding, it's just lack of effort....it's really that simple. They aren't significantly bigger or stronger, we just don't put the effort in on a nightly basis to control the glass. It's pathetic.

We have to work so hard to get a stop and/or get a defensive board, then we come down and just chuck up bad shots on offense? i guess that's our answer to attempting to make one last run at getting this game close


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ive only seen the 4th qt, but by the looks of it, we defenetly seem alot quicker.

Banks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jason Williams


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

11-0 run by Miami, down 6


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can't fault Dorell for that defense on Kobe...tough shot

Down 6 again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade steal and layup, down 4!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Gasol.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gasol with the hook, down 6


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like the fight we are showing. We didnt give up - which is a good sign. These guys do care out there. We do need to remember it does take some time to get acclimated where guys like the ball and so on. We should be very happy with Marion and Banks' debut, and they will only get better once we learn how to run the break properly.

It should be more fun to watch the Miami Heat now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah he still sucks as bad as he did in MN


and cleveland..


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> and cleveland..


Him trying to miss a shot on purpose to get a triple double = classic


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice job Dwyane....a forced 3 and an unnecessary oop pass to Marion. 

And another turnover

Anyone who thinks Dwyane should turn back into our PG needs to take a closer look at the games...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Final Score 
Lakers 104
Heat 94

MVP's: Marion, Wright, Blount, Wade

P.O.S's: As expected, Ricky and JWill

Yet another close loss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

9 turnovers for Dwyane...ouch...

And after all that, we didnt even win a quarter 

Heat lose, 104-94


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This game just reminded me why i stoped watching the Heat games...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I liked the hustle of everyone. I can't fault anybody's play. Except for JWill who botched a 5 on 1 to shoot a three pointer. Craziest thing that I've seen in a long time. Ricky missed alot but that was because Miami was making the game close and the Lakers were playing better defense and forcing Miami to shoot jumpers and Ricky was the only one able to create. Can't fault him for this.

Wade had a lot of turnovers but the box score doesn't tell the whole story. Salvatore had a really bad traveling call on Wade (replay showed he didn't), Marion let an oop go through his hands with 50 secs left in the game, and several other passes where he and Marion and Banks just seemed off page. Not so bad.

The 5 on 1 and the 4 on 1 that we messed up were sad. Riley needs to decide if he is going to trade Haslem for cap room when JWill expires or otherwise he needs to trade JWill (and possibly Ricky) for somebody. If we just let them expire then we are restricted to the midlevel exception for new players for the next 3 years.

Dorell played an amazing game. He had a better 1-2 combination with Marion than Wade did. He was also always looking to push the ball up the floor himself when he rebounded. He also hit a 3 pointer. Played great defense against Kobe.

How can we justify benching Dorell? We also can't bench Marion. I think we have to go:

SG - Wade
SF - Wright
PF - Marion
C - Blount / Haslem

Blount is much better suited to that center position than Haslem because of his size. He was also one of our best players out there tonight and has played very well for a month now. Right now Haslem is more expendable than ever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> This game just reminded me why i stoped watching the Heat games...


I thought it was an excellent game.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> This game just reminded me why i stoped watching the Heat games...


I don't know man, they played pretty good out there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys looked pretty good out there. Once Marion get acclimated to his teammates look out. With all the greyhounds you guys have on the squad and Riley coaching you guys, im expecting some Showtime run n gun pretty soon.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I liked the hustle of everyone. I can't fault anybody's play. Except for JWill who botched a 5 on 1 to shoot a three pointer. Craziest thing that I've seen in a long time. Ricky missed alot but that was because Miami was making the game close and the Lakers were playing better defense and forcing Miami to shoot jumpers and Ricky was the only one able to create. Can't fault him for this.
> 
> Wade had a lot of turnovers but the box score doesn't tell the whole story. Salvatore had a really bad traveling call on Wade (replay showed he didn't), Marion let an oop go through his hands with 50 secs left in the game, and several other passes where he and Marion and Banks just seemed off page. Not so bad.
> 
> ...


Trading Haslem for expirings would give us like 5.5 million dollars of capspace. We could just use our MLE and keep Haslem instead. With that in mind, if UD's leaving, he has to take Blount with him or it would be a stupid move on our part.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just got home. JWill and Ricky 

Dorell looked great. He and Marion worked real well together.

Wade had his moments but had way too many turnovers.


All in all, we looked very good at times but sloppy at others. Thats to be expected though. Hopefully with more games we get much more cohesive.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> You guys looked pretty good out there. Once Marion get acclimated to his teammates look out. With all the greyhounds you guys have on the squad and Riley coaching you guys, im expecting some Showtime run n gun pretty soon.


We've been a retirement home for so long that I initially though the greyhound remark had something to do with gray hair. :lol:

It'll be fun once we add a lottery pick to this batch. Good luck in the playoffs. I can't decide between rooting for you guys or for Shaq.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Trading Haslem for expirings would give us like 5.5 million dollars of capspace. We could just use our MLE and keep Haslem instead. With that in mind, if UD's leaving, he has to take Blount with him or it would be a stupid move on our part.


His contract is 6 million. If we re-sign Marion the first year of his contract will be in the 11-12 million range down from 16 million. That's 5 million less. We're also going to be maybe 2 million under the cap when all our expirings come off the books. That's 13 million in capspace at least. That's enough to sign a max player. We could always backload Marion's deal and have even more in capspace. If we kept Haslem then we would only have 7 million in capspace. Not enough to do anything. That's why that 5.5 million you mentioned is a big deal. Obviously if we can trade Blount + Haslem that's even better for the cap situation.

You keep saying that we need to trade Blount + Haslem for expirings. You do realize in that situation Haslem is being traded for an expiring contract just as if we traded only Haslem? We would still get the cap space we need. Both situations you're trading Haslem for expirings. If we can get rid of Blount too that's cool, but it's not like 1 more contract is stopping us from free agency. It's both of them combined that are stopping us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That would depend on Marion being a team player and opting out of the guaranteed 17 million next year and making 11 million instead. I dont know if he'd do that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> That would depend on Marion being a team player and opting out of the guaranteed 17 million next year and making 11 million instead. I dont know if he'd do that.


He's only making 17 million because it's the final year of a contract. All final years are like that. He's going to get a 6 year deal now while he can instead of wait 1 more year and try and get one when he's 31. That deal will definitely start no higher than 12 million because it will be backloaded. Look at what Denver did with Nene's contract. Marion will get the same style but only for more money over that same period.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> He's only making 17 million because it's the final year of a contract. All final years are like that. He's going to get a 6 year deal now while he can instead of wait 1 more year and try and get one when he's 31. That deal will definitely start no higher than 12 million because it will be backloaded. Look at what Denver did with Nene's contract. Marion will get the same style but only for more money over that same period.


He'd probably take that deal as an extension starting after this contract ends but I dont think he'd opt out and sign that deal.
I hope he would. That'd be great.

Wasnt there talk in Pheonix that he wanted the max?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> He'd probably take that deal as an extension starting after this contract ends but I dont think he'd opt out and sign that deal.
> I hope he would. That'd be great.
> 
> Wasnt there talk in Pheonix that he wanted the max?


He would have to be insane to turn down over 80 million for 6 years in a tax free state. Does he want Rashard money or something? It's not even a buyer's market right now and we would be doing him the favor. Matt Barnes proved how badly teams want to avoid the luxury tax. Emeka Okafor is probably only going to get 60 million.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> He would have to be insane to turn down over 80 million for 6 years in a tax free state. Does he want Rashard money or something? It's not even a buyer's market right now and we would be doing him the favor. Matt Barnes proved how badly teams want to avoid the luxury tax. Emeka Okafor is probably only going to get 60 million.


I remember reading something about him wanting 20 million per year. That was over the Summer, when he was on the block.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> His contract is 6 million. If we re-sign Marion the first year of his contract will be in the 11-12 million range down from 16 million. That's 5 million less. We're also going to be maybe 2 million under the cap when all our expirings come off the books. That's 13 million in capspace at least. That's enough to sign a max player. We could always backload Marion's deal and have even more in capspace. If we kept Haslem then we would only have 7 million in capspace. Not enough to do anything. That's why that 5.5 million you mentioned is a big deal. Obviously if we can trade Blount + Haslem that's even better for the cap situation.
> 
> You keep saying that we need to trade Blount + Haslem for expirings. You do realize in that situation Haslem is being traded for an expiring contract just as if we traded only Haslem? We would still get the cap space we need. Both situations you're trading Haslem for expirings. If we can get rid of Blount too that's cool, but it's not like 1 more contract is stopping us from free agency. It's both of them combined that are stopping us.


We need to get both of them off of the cap in order to be a player in FA. Keep in mind that for the purposes of calculating capspace, Dorell counts as 3x his current salary (or a little more than 6 million dollar). Let's say Marion doesn't opt out. Keep in mind that for the purposes of calculation capspace, Dorell counts as 3x his current salary (or a little more than 6 million dollar). We need to trade both of them for expirings. Otherwise we'll keep Haslem.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

adam said:


> His contract is 6 million. If we re-sign Marion the first year of his contract will be in the 11-12 million range down from 16 million. That's 5 million less. We're also going to be maybe 2 million under the cap when all our expirings come off the books. That's 13 million in capspace at least. That's enough to sign a max player. We could always backload Marion's deal and have even more in capspace. If we kept Haslem then we would only have 7 million in capspace. Not enough to do anything. That's why that 5.5 million you mentioned is a big deal. Obviously if we can trade Blount + Haslem that's even better for the cap situation.
> 
> You keep saying that we need to trade Blount + Haslem for expirings. You do realize in that situation Haslem is being traded for an expiring contract just as if we traded only Haslem? We would still get the cap space we need. Both situations you're trading Haslem for expirings. If we can get rid of Blount too that's cool, but it's not like 1 more contract is stopping us from free agency. It's both of them combined that are stopping us.


So you're going to re-sign Marion and sign another max player...

how about the rest of the roster? or are we going to continue to live with the Luke Jacksons and Earl Barrons playing significant minutes?

You're building a video game team, not an NBA team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> So you're going to re-sign Marion and sign another max player...
> 
> how about the rest of the roster? or are we going to continue to live with the Luke Jacksons and Earl Barrons playing significant minutes?
> 
> You're building a video game team, not an NBA team.


Actually with Wade, Wright, Marion, the max player, DQ, Blount, Banks, and this year's draft picks that's 9 players without even signing minimum contract vets which would push it to the limit. Let's also sign Jason Taylor. He's a hard-working consistent loyal Miami player. I know that's what you care about. He has the size to be a nice defensive stoper a la Trenton Hassel. Then we can round off the roster with Dan Marino as our backup PG.

Flash, there's still the increase in the salary cap and Dorell taking the qualifying offer or signing a contract to reduce his cap number. There's plenty of options.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll watch the rest of the game later on replay but looks like a good game (other than it being another loss, which I can live with - lottery).
I'm really for keeping Marion here if he can play even like he did today (hustle, energy, cleaning up, etc.).
Jason Williams and Ricky Davis need to go.. If we sign either of them for any more than like 3 mil, I'll be disappointed..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't get to see the game and too tired to go through the 150 posts.

Can somebody tell me if Marion defended Kobe? If so, how did he do?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I didn't get to see the game and too tired to go through the 150 posts.
> 
> Can somebody tell me if Marion defended Kobe? If so, how did he do?


Dorell, Ricky, Wade and Marion all defended him at times. Marion much less than the others. 

They all had the same type of success, which was very little as Kobe was hitting any shot he wanted.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell and Marion look good together. You gotta find playing time for those two together. Marion should reconsider PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A couple of funny lines in Ira and Israels post game blog



> Lastly, it's kind of sad when an entire arena of people can recognize a bad basketball decision before Ricky Davis can. What a performance he put on for the national TV audience Sunday.


Izzy's Blog



> A 5-on-1 fastbreak in the third quarter, Heat down seven, and Jason Williams shoots and misses 3-pointer that bounds out of bounds. Ugh.


Ira's Blog

JWill's decision was just horrible and Ricky well, that was just embarrassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its clear that both those guys want out...either hang on to em and shut em down for the rest of the year, or ship them out for pieces that can help us. Neither should be playing much at the moment, we need to build for the future and Riles realises this.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching the game now, Marion looks great, he can really add a new dimension to our game in the open floor. His defence is excellent too, great help D.

Banks doesn't look bad either so far, just needs to learn the system (which by the way I think we need a new system..).

Ricky and Jwill have just been.. eh..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Incase anyone didn't catch it by the way, Marion has the 2nd most steals of anyone in the league since 2001, second only to Allen Iverson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats a pretty impressive stat. Im actually really glad we went for Marion rather than Artest. Marion seems like a good addition to this team, I like his rebounding ability and I think he could show us some things he hadnt been able to show in Phoenix. Id like to see him get 15 or so shots a game, he could be a 18-20 point guy for us, plus hes one of the best rebounding small forwards the game has seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah he's good for 10 rebounds in his sleep. Hopefully when UD gets back, we'll see him along with Shawm and Dorell in together. Maybe that will finally end our horrible team rebounding.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some nice clips from the Sunday game:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zzccsJ79zOs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zzccsJ79zOs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

